# Pontiac GTO Club in Canada



## jpdog357 (Feb 27, 2006)

Anyone aware of a GTO club in Canada?


----------



## Bethany GTO (Feb 11, 2019)

Hello
I recently joined this forum and have been looking for a local club as well. Did you find any information?


----------



## bigblock (Nov 4, 2015)

*Ontario GTO Club*

The Classic GTO Club Of Ontario .

Contact Peter Mazzocato , Lyndon Ont

519 647 2090


----------



## 1968 Q8 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hmm, I see the listing for the club in the Hemmings site, but there doesn't appear to be a dedicated website, or Facebook page, or an email address?? Do you guys know any further info about the club?

Thanks


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

I know the GTO club of Ontario still meets up, during the summer cruise season. I ran into a few members during the cruise season, most of the time in the Hamilton area. I think they still meet up around Clappiston corners on Wednesday evenings.

Joe.


----------



## Bethany GTO (Feb 11, 2019)

I ran into a fellow in Nestleton last fall at the Cartwright Fall Festival, who said he was involved with the Ontario GTO club, but cant find his info, I'll keep looking.


----------



## GTO Doug (Feb 12, 2020)

i just spoke with Peter Mazzocato a parent lee he was owener of my car back in 1994 to 2002 nice guy to chat with from the GTO club of canada!!!


----------

